# School project, can we make this a halloween tour?



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia brought home a little homework project. 

silly little story, but it pretty much boils down to a kind of chain letter idea. She made a self portrait we are supposed to mail around, the recipient is supposed to send a postcard back, and maybe a pic with the portrait 'doing something fun', then send it off to someone else, eventually it needs to be back here. The idea is to get this thing as far and wide as possible. 

Family wise, we wouldn't be getting her project out of Utah, so I was wondering if there might be any volunteers willing to tackle this little project? There's some pretty diverse membership around here and we thought a little halloween tour far and wide. I'm also asking some folks I know from around the world, and we might ship it off to australia or somewhere, but casting a net and seeing who might be interested.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I would be happy to help you with this project. I am in Ohio. I will pm you my address. I love the idea of a Halloween tour. My son did a similar project with Flat Stanley, and we took him to Disney. We had so much fun staging pictures. Good luck and looking forward to hearing from you?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, I think thats the same project. It was flat somethingorother, but then they all made self portraits. If they'd have started a week earlier we had people going to Disney, but alas, timing.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

We are going in May so that's no help but I am sure we can "scare" something up here in Ohio.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy to help as well!! I will PM our address!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

The Nightmare Family would be honored to help out. Will PM you my address.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Here in Canada's capital city Ottawa. Im in if you would like.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

We've done a Flat Stanley before!
It is fun. 
We'll be going to HauntCon next weekend, if Stanley's interested.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

When I get home tonight, I'll post up the entire letter, check the dates the thing needs to be back to us, and probably get this going somewhere Saturday, so we can get the ball rolling. 

Talia will be thrilled. I'll check with the boss, but probably sign her up and let her talk to you guys directly too.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in!! I will pm my address.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

We would be willing to take her portrait up to Tarrytown/Sleepy Hollow if she's interested in a Headless Horseman statue or Washington Irving gravesite pic. Or any other site she might like in NYC or the surrounding areas - we love having an excuse to take a road trip. I'll send you our address - let us know if we fit logistically into the chain and we'd be happy to give a homework assist.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm willing too! It will probably be more boring than others,but I am game if you are! I will read the thread you post and send my info to you!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

How long does she have to do this?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I would be happy to help! I will pm my address


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in if you need a Howdy from Texas. PMing address if needed.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you for doing my flat Talia.

I want her to go to the Halloween party with Abunai first. Dad says we will send it today.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh, forum wouldn't let her post pics. 

So, here's a pic of Talia and flat Talia. 










As she said, she want's to get flat Talia off to Hauntcon first (better way to describe a convention than a party to an 8 year old?), and was really amused there was such a thing going on in February. To let you know a little how excited she is, I've asked around on some other forums as well, and she's choosing to do the Halloween tour over a tour that would have sent this off to New Zealand, Australia, and the Philippines. She also wondered if costumes might be involved, so if you're hurting for an idea, a paper doll costume would make her day just as much as something fancy. 

A little from the letter, looks like they want postcards mailed right to the school, but post pics here and we can go get them printed for her to take to school so they can mark up a map. And, we have clear till May (thought it was March), so should be able to make a decent number of stops and I might have time to hit one of the far flung locations later as well. 

I'll drop it off at the post office later today so we make sure it's there in time. 

Thank you all so much, my wife and mother in law are amazed by the response so far. Keep telling them this forum is the best group of people I know, they seem to be catching on.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am willing to help pm my address to you also


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to clarify---are you mailing us what we need to do?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

There's a letter with the thing, yes.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Talia said:


> Thank you for doing my flat Talia.
> 
> I want her to go to the Halloween party with Abunai first. Dad says we will send it today.


Cool!
I PMed my address. 
We'll make sure to get lots of cool pictures with her. 
I can post them here during the trip, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My husband works in DC, he might be able to get some pics of stuff down there with her. PMing my addy!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ah, I think thats the same project. It was flat somethingorother, but then they all made self portraits. If they'd have started a week earlier we had people going to Disney, but alas, timing.


Send it our way. We live 20 minutes from Disney. Wouldn't mind taking the portrait to the Haunted Mansion.  Will PM the address.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Send it our way. We live 20 minutes from Disney. Wouldn't mind taking the portrait to the Haunted Mansion.  Will PM the address.


If I ship myself to your house will you take ME to the Haunted Mansion???


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Abunai said:


> If I ship myself to your house will you take ME to the Haunted Mansion???


Of course.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

All, thank you again. I'm trying to get an itinerary put together that will keep the mailing times short. Have a handful of people from some other (non-Halloween) forums interested as well, so you might not know the person I ask you to send to. Right now, we're up to 12 states and 2 Canadian provinces in line (with Fiji, New Zealand and the Philippines as possible far flung locations if we have time)


I'm going to be putting this up on facebook when I get some time (hahaha, 70 hour work week this week and I'm a little facebook illiterate so will take me a little time to figure out), and if you have a haunt page you'd like me to tag, please let me know. I'll be sure to tag up the forum here as well.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

Dad told me flat Talia is in Colorado already! And it's flying somewhere I don't know. 

Dad showed me the map where she is going. I can't believe we can get it to Canada and all the states in time! 

Dad says we should send it to Texas after the Halloween party, then to Florida and lots of places above Florida before Canada.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll step up for Oklahoma. If you can get it to me soon she can sit in the pilots seat on an Air Force's I-35. But my husband retires Feb, 20th so it needs to be soon. 33 years in the Air Force and he is finally retiring.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm guessing that's F-35. 

That would be awesome, guess we need to stop in Oklahoma before Texas.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it's a KC 135, but it could be a KC 10. It's a tanker.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If there's time and it works for your itinerary, flat Talia would be welcome here in MN.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, she made it safe and sound to Colorado. 
Talia will be boarding a plane on Friday morning to head to HauntCon in Baton Rouge, LA. 
Friday night, she gets to visit the 13th Gate Haunted House.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Ottawa is right on the Ontario and Quebec border so we can cover two provinces for Talia.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Right now, our plan goes:

Abunai - Colorado > Louisiana
scareme - Oklahoma
printersdevil - Texas
dbruner - Florida
RCIAG - Maryland
(possibly a couple D.C. folks outside the forum, outside shot at getting a pic with the president)
talkingcatblues - New York
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
(possible godking, outside Halloween forum - Michigan, depends on how we're looking for time at this point)
ooojen - Minnesota
doto - Ontario Canada
Trex - Alberta Canada
(Possible conmcb25 - Washington outside Halloween Forum, depending on time)
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 


I think that's everyone (so far), holler if I missed ya. 

If time starts looking short, I might move doto up a bit, because Talia's excited to get this out of the country, but we have 3 months, I really don't think it's going to be an issue.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool! I should be able to come up with some "haunting" ideas.
Our older daughter had a Flat Stanley project way back when. Unfortunately, the teacher didn't give the project enough time for even one destination, and many of them weren't back yet before school was out for the summer. DD got hers back from California in time for the last day of school, when there wasn't time to share them.
I'll make sure to get Flat Talia on her way quickly!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just learned of a place called The Witch's Castle - Portland, Oregon loking forward to helping out for sure


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, it's been a long day. 
We made the flight, with Flat Talia, from Colorado Springs, CO to Baton Rouge, LA today. 
I've added a picture from the airport. 
Unfortunately, the owner of the 13th Gate Haunted house asked that we not post any pictures of his haunt online, so we didn't take any of Talia inside his haunt. 
That's OK, though. There are several more days and several more cool things that Talia will be able to see and have her picture taken with.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will take her to visit President Dwight Eisenhower's birthplace while with me and if the time is right either to our Texas/OK MNT for Halloween props or to Dark Hour Haunted House for a visit. Maybe a trip to Dallas and a car ride on the High 5 freeway!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Another long day, but Talia had fun. 
We visited the trade show floor today, and checked out all of the cool vendors and costumes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like Talia is having fun. Wish I was there, too!


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

That clown is funny! 

I like the baby dinosaur too. 

Dad said there is school classes there. Do you have to go? Is there a test?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Abunai, Haunt Con looks like it is a blast. Great pictures. You are setting the bar really high for those of us who follow.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Talia said:


> That clown is funny!
> 
> I like the baby dinosaur too.
> 
> Dad said there is school classes there. Do you have to go? Is there a test?


Hi, Talia!

There are classes here, but they are all haunt related. 

My wife is taking a lot of classes with the people who make the Davis Graveyard. https://www.youtube.com/user/davisgraveyard/videos

I am taking a lot of classes with a guy named Robert Kurtzman who makes a lot of characters, creatures, and monsters for the movies. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0476071/?ref_=nv_sr_1

There really isn't a test, but we hope that what we learn will help us make our haunted house a lot better this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, Talia now has her own sign in! You look great!

I so wish I was at Haunt Con. Can't wait to hear all about it from friends. Thanks for all the great photos. Looks like Flat Talia is having a blast. 

Scareme, I agree, we have to work hard to come up with something to equal this!.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of ideas for her, I think she might like to see Creme curls get made for starters!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Talia met some more haunters today after the trade show floor closed. 

Here is Victor Bariteau from the Ghoulie Manor Haunted House. If you've ever seen the documentary "American Scream", Victor is the person who opens a professional haunted house at the end. 








Here is Steve O'Conner. He runs a website called the Garage of Evil Network where people can go to learn how to build props and lights and other things for their haunted houses. 








Here is Scott "Tater" Lynd from Froggy's Fog, which is a company that makes very good "fog juice" that haunted house owners use to create fog effects for their haunted houses. 








Here are some more people that wanted their picture taken with Flat Talia.




































I'm sorry that the pictures are displayed sideways here. I'm not sure how to correct that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The sideways thing we're waiting on an update to be written, I've seen it on many forums. Can't wait to show Tali.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Abunai said:


> Talia met some more haunters today after the trade show floor closed.
> 
> Here is Victor Bariteau from the Ghoulie Manor Haunted House. If you've ever seen the documentary "American Scream", Victor is the person who opens a professional haunted house at the end.
> View attachment 235200



She was quite embarrassed by this kiss, it was pretty funny, wish I had had a camera rolling. Found all the others quite entertaining. 

Was bedtime by the time she got home tonight though, no time for her to log on.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Our last day at HauntCon. 
Talia sat in on my wife's class with Davis Graveyard. 
They made a whole bunch of cemetery props.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool pictures Abunai!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the picture of her in the skelly! great job, you set a high standard for the rest of us!


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

View attachment 235358



AH! She's getting eaten by a SKELETON! 


This was all really funny! Thank you!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Talia said:


> View attachment 235358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny Talia, Laughed till I cried.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great photos. Last day at HauntCon, so I guess she will fly back to Colorado and then she is off to Oklahoma and then to visit me in Texas!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

That was really fun. 
We got back to Colorado last night, and I sent Talia on her way to Oklahoma City today. 
Have fun, Talia!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, Flat Talia, I will be only about a couple of hours from where you are headed tomorrow. Have fun in OK City. It is a pretty cool place---especially for OKLAHOMA. You see there is this big sort of fun rivalry between Texas and Oklahoma---especially between UT (University of Texas) and OU (Oklahoma University). However, my friend scareme is a really nice lady and Haunter and she and her hubby will show you a good time. You will be headed to the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS after that and will spend a little time with me. Have a safe trip and see you soon.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Flat Talia arrived yesterday. 

It was Valentine's Day so we didn't get a chance to go anywhere, put we did have a nice supper called a crab boil. I forgot to put the shrimp on the plate. We had peanut butter pie from a famous pie place in Oklahoma called Pioneer Pies. 










Today we went to a place called the Murrah Memorial. There was a bombing there years ago. This tree was across from a 4,000 pound bomb. It was burnt and missing most of it's branches from the explosion. But it survived, and that's why they call it the Survivor's Tree, and It's my favorite tree ever (And I really like trees). 










These are the chairs to represent where the people were in the Murrah building. The smaller chairs represent the smaller people. 










The park ranger there was nice enough to let me put flat Talia on one of the chairs.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

After we left there we went to the stockyards. 










Down in the stockyards is a really good restaurant called Cattlemens. It has been in the area since 1910. In 1945 the man who owned the restaurant was playing a game of dice with some other men, put his deed to the restaurant on the table, and lost his restaurant on the roll of the dice. The family of the man who won, still own the restaurant today. They have really good steaks. If you ever come to Oklahoma City, you should eat here.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> Today we went to a place called the Murrah Memorial. There was a bombing there years ago. This tree was across from a 4,000 pound bomb. It was burnt and missing most of it's branches from the explosion. But it survived, and that's why they call it the Survivor's Tree, and It's my favorite tree ever (And I really like trees).


How did it survive a bomb?



> These are the chairs to represent where the people were in the Murrah building. The smaller chairs represent the smaller people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chairs look like pants. 

How old was the littlest person?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate to say, but they were 3 months old. Very sad. I never noticed, the chairs do look like pants. The glass part at the bottom lights up at night.

No one knows how the tree survived the bombing. At first they thought it was dead, then leaves started coming out. Some people call it a miracle tree.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a great time in OK City for Flat Talia. I have been to most of those places there. The Miracle Tree story is so wonderful coming out of this tragedy. It sort of reminds me of the flag from 911. 

I am so excited that Flat Talia is headed to me next---I think. We are looking forward to her visit in Texas. If it is close enough to the weekend, I will take her to our Texas/OK MNT or Meet and Take for Haunters. We are meeting next Saturday at Lady Sherry's and she will get to see us work on numerous small projects. THey are small this month because we are prepared to work this time indoors incase it is cold. It was 79 degrees yesterday and we are having rain now that is expected to turn to snow and ice tonight and tomorrow. Who knows what the weather will do here.

Great job on the tour, Scareme. I think she has a few more things in store for her visitor.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I'm posting so late. Talia has probably gone to bed already. Flat Talia went to surgery today with my daughter. She works as a surgery tech in a maternity hospital. 




















Then she hung out with some of the dolls I'm using for Halloween this year. Can you find Flat Talia in this picture?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here she is. Did you find her?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love both photos, scareme! Looks like Flat Talia is having fun. The photo with the dolls is great!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Tali's gonna love that pic with the dolls.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

She's going to the Air Force Base tomorrow, then she'll be on her way to you. Hopefully she'll make it in time for your M&T.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah! If not, I have lots of new props for Talia to see and have her picture made with!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been terribly busy caring for my mother in law and haven't had a lot of time to comment here. 

scareme, I wanted to especially thank you for going to the Murrah building memorial. It got all three of my kids interested and asking questions (16, 12, 7). That's a rare feat. I can only imagine the classroom when Talia is able to explain those pictures as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so awesome! what a fun time flat Talia is having!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Today my husband took Flat Talia to work with him. He said he was a little embarrassed taking a paper doll to work with him. But he's a nice guy and usually tries to be nice. He is the supervisor in his shop, so he sent Talia out with some of his crew. From the looks of the pictures, I bet they had fun.


Here is a picture of Talia in front of a KC 135 tanker that is sitting on the flight line. The flight line is where they park the planes while they are getting them ready to fly. The plane is a tanker, My husband calls them the gas stations of the sky. When the other planes run out of fuel, but they don't want to land, they get re-fueled buy these planes. 










Here is Flat Talia hanging out the window of the planes cockpit. The cockpit is where the pilots sit when they fly the plane. See the door that is open and the ladder going up to it? That's how everyone gets into the plane. 











Here's a closer picture of Talia at the cockpit window.










Here's Talia peaking out a side door just behind the wing.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's Talia in the cockpit.










And close-up of Talia in the cockpit.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Flat Talia had a great time in Oklahoma. She wanted to go see the University of Oklahoma where my son works, but we just didn't have time. She cried a little when I told her she had to go to Texas next. But I assured her there were some good people there, that not all of Texas was stinky. And I promised her when it was time for collage, she could be a Boomer Sooner, and not have to be a smelly longhorn. It was fun having Flat Talia visit. Thank you Talia for giving me the chance to show her a little of our state.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is great seeing every where she is going. I will have to take her to the goonies house and voodoo doughnuts when she comes my way just for fun


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cool. 
I need to mail myself to some of you guys.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great job scareme! Talia got to see some pretty cool things there. She is coming here next! I have been cleaning and getting things ready for you Flat Talia. Scareme is just kidding---Texas is great. She has just been around those pesky OU Sooners too long. Hook 'em Horns! Texas is the best. 

We have some fun things planned for you. Even my two dogs Lulu and Hank are excited about your visit. 

See you soon. Don't be startled if the dogs bark when you arrive. They are harmless, but always bark when they hear the mailman.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

scareme said:


> She cried a little when I told her she had to go to Texas next. But I assured her there were some good people there, that not all of Texas was stinky. And I promised her when it was time for collage, she could be a Boomer Sooner, and not have to be a smelly longhorn.


 lol

My friend says Texas is another country...Aside from the Dallas airport and immediate surroundings, I haven't seen much of it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> lol
> 
> My friend says Texas is another country...Aside from the Dallas airport and immediate surroundings, I haven't seen much of it.


Don't think less of me, but we lived in Dallas for just over a year. Once, we were at the Dallas airport picking up my parents, and they locked down the airport because there was a tornado in the area. When they let us out of the hallways, and we could go near the windows, we saw planes that had been tossed around because of straight line winds. My parents were ready to go back home then and there.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> Sorry I'm posting so late. Talia has probably gone to bed already. Flat Talia went to surgery today with my daughter. She works as a surgery tech in a maternity hospital.


Mom works with the babies after they are born, so this is like my mom's work. 








[/QUOTE]

That is a LOT of dolls! I think it's more than my stuffed animals, but dad doesn't think so.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> Here's Talia in the cockpit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lot of controls. How can they control all that?


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> Flat Talia had a great time in Oklahoma. She wanted to go see the University of Oklahoma where my son works, but we just didn't have time. She cried a little when I told her she had to go to Texas next. But I assured her there were some good people there, that not all of Texas was stinky. And I promised her when it was time for collage, she could be a Boomer Sooner, and not have to be a smelly longhorn. It was fun having Flat Talia visit. Thank you Talia for giving me the chance to show her a little of our state.


Thank you for helping with this project. I didn't know about Oklahoma before this. Not even where it was.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Talia-That's neat that your Mom works with babies. I would love a job like that. My daughter said helping ladies have babies, makes her not want to have any. 
The dolls in the picture are not even half of the dolls I've collected for Halloween this year. I want to have dolls everywhere you look in my yard. 
I'm not sure how the pilots remember all the controls. Maybe that's why it's so hard to become a pilot. 

I'm glad you learned something about Oklahoma. Most people only know Oklahoma for the tornadoes. There is really a lot to do here. In the end of March we are going to a rattle snake round up. To bad Flat Talia won't be here for that. She could have had her picture taken with a snake. Do you have a map up in your room so you can see every place Flat Talia goes to? That would be fun to put a mark in every state she goes to. Your map would be full of marks.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not a bad idea. They have one in class, but Talia's getting a lot of traffic just herself.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Updating the itinerary. 

*already completed
added stops since last update

Abunai - Colorado > Louisiana
scareme - Oklahoma
printersdevil - Texas
dbruner - Florida - Largo
Pumpkinking 30 - Florida (don't know how I missed this one on the original list) Kissimme (spelling)
kmeyer13 - Florida - Boynton Beach
The Halloween Lady - South Carolina
Dave in the Grave - North Carolina
RCIAG - Maryland
talkingcatblues - New York
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
Rusty Edge - Wisconsin outside forum, depending on time
ooojen - Minnesota
doto - Ontario Canada
Trex - Alberta Canada
conmcb25 - Washington outside Halloween Forum, depending on time
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 


If I missed someone, please holler up. Between caring for my mother in law and working overtime, I wasn't able to keep as on top of this as I would like initially. 

If we keep at the present pace, we have a little spare time to make it all the way round, and a couple optional stops in there if we need more time.

Floridians, if there's an in-state order that makes more sense, let me know.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

scareme said:


> In the end of March we are going to a rattle snake round up.


Okay, I have to know what this is, please...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I sent Flat Talia to printersdevil yesterday. At first I didn't read the envelope right, and put it in an overnight envelope. Only $19.95 to get it to her overnight. Sorry, I went regular mail. 




talkingcatblues said:


> Okay, I have to know what this is, please...


I found this on a site that said unique festivals for each state. Before even reading the article, I said , no matter what it is I'm going to do it. Sadly, It turned out to be this. 
http://www.travelok.com/listings/view.profile/id.18581/

So I guess I'm going. I'm starting to get used to the idea. It could have been worse. West Virginia has a jump off the bridge festival. 
https://www.facebook.com/bridgedayw...1419010415./10152638143858556/?type=3&theater


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, those snakes are large! So "after a brief safety meeting," they bring you out and let you try and catch your own?! I hope they have looong sticks to catch them with...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ Me too!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Was going to get a pic or 2 at the MCAGCC (marine base) in 29 palms were i work, figured it would be cool to get some pics with tanks and heavy artillary, but the Major who runs the place no, and wanted me to give you a message Talia.

" I'm truly sorry, but this location and it facilities are classified. I wish we could accomodate this request but rules are rules. I wish you the best of luck and if i know jeff, i'm sure he has a lot of cool stuff in that Halloween shop of his". something like that, i can't remember exactley every word, but you get the idea.

So i guess Flat Talia will have to make do at the PropShop.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

scareme said:


> I sent Flat Talia to printersdevil yesterday. At first I didn't read the envelope right, and put it in an overnight envelope. Only $19.95 to get it to her overnight. Sorry, I went regular mail.


Oh heavens, I don't think there's a need to overnight anything. From what Talia has told me, no one else has even heard from their first stop yet, and we're heading to the third.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Flat Talia has arrived in the great state of Texas!!!!

We have a full day tomorrow and I will post pics. Saturday is our Texas/Oklahoma MNT (Make and Take) Halloween group February meeting. So, Talia will be going with me to meet the crew. We have a full day of haunting fun and then I will get her on her way to the next stop. 

I hope she doesn't get car sick. We will be going to Dallas Saturday and across what we call the High 5. This High 5 Interchange amazes people who are not from here. Flat Talia and I will be going toward Mesquite from North of Dallas and will be on the top layer.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Uh...much chance of earthquake there?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have had a few tremors in the area. I live about an hour north of this is a small town. It is definitely an amazing thing.

Today Flat Talia and I had fun. She sat and watched my two Doxie's play and helped me set up a couple of the new witches so that she could have her photo made with them. We also went to visit the statute of President Dwight Eisenhower. It is a large bust of him and is just about a mile from my house. There are signs all around to not climb on the statute, but they told me that it was okay for Flat Talia to sort of perch on the letters below the statute. We also went to visit President Eisenhower's birthplace. He only lived here for about 2 weeks, but is our claim to fame.

I picked up some brochures to send to her also. I will get pics up later tonight. We are headed to Dallas tomorrow to our Texas/Oklahoma Meet N Take for Haunters. I will be sure to get lots of photos of Flat Talia with our Haunt Family and then get her on her way to Florida.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I have a bit of some sad news guys. 

When we started this, my plan was to be making you all some nice thank you gifts. (I also thought we'd have maybe 10 people LOL)

See these skulls in the background here?










They've since been painted with whiteboard paint, and the idea was to have Talia decorate them and send them off to each of you. 

Well, at $6 shipping cost, multiplied over the 20+ people we got lined up, it's not looking like that's going to be a feasible option. I've got a few other ideas in the hopper, though. Hope to be hearing back on one of them by Monday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Unorthodox, don't worry about us. We are having a blast with this. I taught high school for 21 years and I have to say this is an exciting assignment!!!!

We get to have fun, get great posts from the real Talia and share our love of Haunting in a new way!!!

That is our thanks, IMHO.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am certain that it would cost much more than $6.00 to ship a skull to Ottawa. It would be a wonderful treat but it is not neccessary at all. Participating, following flat Talia's journey, and helping Talia out is worth it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree that this is fun for us! I'm looking forward to showing flat Talia how Minnesotans make the best of the long winter-- ice fishing, snowmobiling, snow-shoe hike-- plus some historical stuff and a little Gothic (haunted?) place (OK, I don't really believe in haunted, but it's still fun.) I'm very much looking forward to it. Our older daughter had a Flat Stanley of her own when she was in elem. school.
That said, if Real Talia was looking forward to decorating skulls, I'm sure a number of us would be more than happy to cover postage and some materials expense to be able to enjoy her work.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to suggest the same thing, ooogin. I would be more than willing to pay to add a Talia original to my sugar skull collection. 

Sounds like Flat Talia is having a nice time in Texas. Make sure you get a picture with a big ole longhorn steak. Just saying.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the thought. 
The skulls are a cool idea. 
It is all in fun for me, though. 
I'm just having a good time seeing the pictures.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's more of a life lesson opportunity thing for me. 
You guys are all being nice and helping her out, you send thank yous. 
We NEVER ask for help, so it's one of the rare opportunities to teach my kids this. 
I've got another neat idea that if it works will ship cheaply, but if it don't work, there are always cards. 

Next year, Talia has to make a product to sell at "mini society" at school. She's already planning sugar skulls. I'll just set these aside for that day.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't see this so much as "helping" as "being invited to play."  

We're really liking seeing the pics so far, and looking forward to having some fun when it's our turn too.

If Talia wants to send us something as a sort of "thank you for coming to my party," she could always send us a drawing of a sugar skull, and I would be proud to hang that on my fridge. Or whatever little thing you come up with, but really, it's fun just to be taking part in the game.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

talkingcatblues said:


> I don't see this so much as "helping" as "being invited to play."


That expresses it perfectly!


But I understand the life lesson idea, too.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree this is all about fun. I love all the pictures of where Flat Talia has been and have some fun ideas for while she is visiting me.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

no worries bro. Just happy to help out a future haunter in need.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Flat Talia is on her way to Florida. Hopefully the weather will be great there. I just dropped her at the post office and it is sleeting like crazy here! We haven't had much winter yet. but they are predicting ice and snow through Tuesday. We don't get a lot of snow, but the ice often shuts us down completely. 

Sorry I have not posted pics yet. Will work on that tonight. I have been running non stop for three days. Thank your unorthodox and Talia for letting me be a part of this. It was so much fun. Talia and I stopped downtown at Buffy's Cupcakes to have a special treat before she left. I was so disappointed because it was closed today. She used to be open on Sundays. Buffy makes the most delicious and beautiful cupcakes. My favorite is the Red Velvet one. Buffy is a wonderful lady who was even featured on the Cup Cake Wars television show. That may not be the exact name of the show, but it was something like that. She is a sort of local celebrity and we love her cupcakes.

Yesterday, Flat Talia helped me get 5 boxes underway to my Secret Reaper. I could not find one big box that would hold things and then not be too big since I wanted things tight so they would not shift and break. So we ended up un wrapping everything and putting in three flat rate boxes and then one that had to be deeper. Whew, that was a lot of work and now I will worry until they get to their destination. I am also feeling like part owner in the postal system. LOL

We dropped off the packages and headed to Dallas/Seagoville to Lady Sherry's Craft Crypt for our Texas/Oklahoma MNT. We were really light in numbers this month. THat was disappointing, but we had fun and Flat Talia had her pics made with everyone. I will tell more about that with the pictures. SHe was a little scared as we drove across the High Five in Dallas, but thankfully it was sunny and no wind or rain. That makes me nervous.

Pictures to follow soon.........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This was Flat Talia's first glimpse of my witches. She is a huge stuffed witch that I found at a resale store several years ago. She stays out year round in what I call my Witchy Computer room.

I am sorry it took me so long to post pictures. It has been a crazy few days. Yesterday I was so tired and planned to get some rest. However, we had a weather forecast of ice coming in and so I had to get the car filled and serviced since I had put that off last week, see about my sister and go stock up on groceries for both of us. 

Anyway here are the pictures our my adventure with Flat Talia. We had so much fun. I didn't realize until today that I didn't have my picture taken with her. It is like on vacations when it looks like I am not there because I am always taking the pictures.

This is one of my shaker witches. She hangs our all year in the Witchy room, too.








Below are four of the small hanging witches that hang from our wood beams in the living area around Halloween. They stay up in this room the rest of the time. I have several more of these and they got packed up this year.






















This is a sign that booswife02 on the Forum painted for me last year. I love it.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

Where did you get that witch? I want one!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Talia, I am working on uploading pictures. Sorry it is taking me so long. It is much faster to upload from my phone but we are socked in weather wise with lots of ice in North Texas. Not snow---ice. The cell lines are very sluggish. So, I have just emailed the pictures to my email and then saved to my computer. I am about to start adding them and will go back and add information about each. So, it is a long process.

I got the large witch at a resale store a few years ago.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

No problems. I've been in one ice storm, and don't really want to repeat the experience.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope your staying safe in the ice. We moved from an area that got knee deep snow every year to an area where rain likes to switch over to snow. This means we get a fair amount of ice yuck. Typically when they call for snow for us we get snow and ice or else rain and ice. The storm this weekend actually did what they said it would and we finally got 8 inches of snow.  I like snow and especially with the sub zero temperatures we've been having at least the snow makes it pretty.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Flat Talia was so excited with seeing the funky witch room that she wanted to sleep in there. Lulu our female Daushund kept distracting her wanting to play. She so loves kids.








Here are a few more of the witches that stay out year round. The first one was a gift from Scareme who hosted Flat Talia right before she came to visit us.







And this gorgeous piece of art was made by another forum member, Reaper Wench. She is so amazing to do this.








Flat Talia was a little disappointed when I told her that she couldn't sleep in the witchy room because there was no bed, only a couch and a loveseat.
But, check out the post below to see what she found in the back bedroom!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not sure what is going on but I keep having pictures in the wrong place. The last one in the last post is the picture of my two newest witches and they were in Flat Talia's bedroom. Here they are again.















And the other thing that Flat Talia loved: the Bratz doll heads. They still need to be finished but will be a part of my fortune teller's display.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The first place that Flat Talia and I visited was the huge bust of President Dwight Eisenhower, who was born in my hometown of Denison, TX. He only lived here a couple of weeks, but we have the wonderful statute for visitors. It is right on the main highway coming through town and is not far from our house.
Here is Flat Talia picking up some brochures and the next few are there at the statue




































oops, she really wasn't upside down. I don't know why these are all sideways and now upside down.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We also did a quick visit at the Frontier Village which is located near the President Eisenhower statue at Loy Lake Park.








One of my favorite places in town is closed, but we went buy for outdoor photos. It is the Inn of Many Faces and was a great Bed and Breakfast. The owner recently died so it is up for sale. The story (that the last owner downplayed) is that there are many "faces" that roam the building and remain as ghosts there. It is a gorgeous building.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Frustrating!!!! What is happening to my pictures?

Well on to tour. Next are picture from across town at the birthplace of President Eisenhower. That is the house where he was born in the background.





























this is a standing statue of the late president.








This is a photo from downtown at the old Katy Railroad Depot. My picture of the actual building did not come out. It has been restored and houses several things including a railroad museum that was closed when we were there. The Katy Railroad was our town's main source of revenue for many years. It not longer exists but these train cars remain here for visitors to see. It was at the Depot that President Eisenhower or Ike as he was called returned only one time to visit Denison. He rode in on the Katy and never left the train. 

The entire town turned out an the high school band was there playing music for his visit. He waved for a few minutes and my MIL swears that he made a remark about Denison being a dirty little town.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

On Saturday we were up and headed to Dallas and Seagoville for the Texas/OK MNT at LadySherry's house. We meet there to work on Halloween props. She has an apartment in her back yard that she refers to as the Craft Crypt and that is where we meet. Attendance was really low for this meeting.

Because weather is so unpredictable in February here, we did small projects all inside.
We had a presentation by Zombiefrac on making chain mail jewelry.






















LadySherry taught us all how to make body armor out of anti fatigue mats.
















LadySherry also showed us how to use leather as prop accessories such as masks or how to accessorize with scraps.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaybo brought along this wonderful mask to show us Saturday.


And here is some of LadySherry's décor in the Craft Crypt.
















Thank you Unorthodox and Talia for allowing us to have Flat Talia visit up in Texas. It was so much fun. I hope that she enjoyed her visit, too. 

I didn't realize that I didn't get a picture of me with Flat Talia. I will check with the others at the MNT and see if they caught me with her in a picture.

Here we are saying goodbye as Flat Talia was leaving for Florida. I am so glad that she got underway before the ICE came in Sunday afternoon. We are iced in with a couple of inches of solid ice on the streets and ground. I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but the ice is so treacherous and it also tends to break the wires that carry our electricity.

Have fun on the rest of your journey, Flat Talia.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil, it looks like you had a great time with flat Talia. Isn't she fun to take around. She looks great with all your witches. You've got quite a collection there. That is one heck of a bust of president Eisenhower. And that house is beautiful! Why don't you buy it? I'd come down and stay there. I love trains. I love laying in bed at night and hearing their whistle. Have you been to the restored train depot in Ardmore? It looks cool. The make n take looks like it was a blast. I'm going to try to get to one as soon as I can. I was glad to see the pictures of Jaybo. I haven't seen him in awhile. I used to stalk him, (on the web) until he got a restraining order against me. Talia, you can ask your Dad what that is. Anyway, I think Jaybo got the restraining order against me after I told him his aftershave smelled like burnt flesh. I meant it as a compliment. Anyway, it looks like you had a good time with Talia. I posted that I thought all your posts were killer, except for post numbered 110. I tried to like it, but my mind just wouldn't let my finger push like for a picture with a longhorn in it. I shouldn't have made it try. I can't wait to see what Flat Talia is up to next. She always finds something fun to do.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

After closer look, I see that Lulu was trying to pull flat Talia off that dirty rag she was laying on. Good dog, Lulu.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you, Scareme, but Lulu is a Longhorn fan! lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

View attachment 236544


This was today in Dallas.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Scareme, what did we say about boundaries? Slashing tires and burning trashcans is not the proper way to get attention.  Now, get your butt down to Sherry's and we can discuss the proper way to stalk a person.

I got to hang with Flat Talia this weekend. Yeah, she's cool. She tells the best jokes!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Jaybo for the pictures. I always got the back or zombiefrac.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The sideways thing is an iphone to forum translation problem. Without getting technical, we're waiting on people that write code to make an update to fix it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Your witch room is amazing! Love all their different faces. And that B&B - perfect haunted house. Make and Take looks like a lot of fun. And so that train must be the one from Taj Mahal's song then, where he sings, "She caught the Katy/And left me a mule to ride"? So cool.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

This is so cool, I wished I jumped on it sooner because I was just in New Orleans for Mardi Gras it would have been a lot of fun taking flat Talia to the Voo Doo House and graveyards around my Mother's home


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I must say, that is one sweet witch's room. 

So, the Inn of many faces DOWNPLAYED the haunting? really? Would have thought that would drum up business in this day and age.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, the most recent owner downplayed it. She died recently and it is up for sale. Would so love to own something like that. 

In 2000, while I was still teaching, a couple of my journalism students contacted the owner of the Inn and got an interview and photos for a story about the haunted faces at the Inn. It was a great story and we ran it in the paper right before Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Talia should be in Florida by now or tomorrow I would think. She was dropped in the mail on Sunday night, but might have got caught in the ice storm in Dallas and delayed a day or so. 

How is the weather? I can't wait to hear that she is there safe and sound.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> On Saturday we were up and headed to Dallas and Seagoville for the Texas/OK MNT at LadySherry's house. We meet there to work on Halloween props. She has an apartment in her back yard that she refers to as the Craft Crypt and that is where we meet. Attendance was really low for this meeting.
> 
> Because weather is so unpredictable in February here, we did small projects all inside.
> We had a presentation by Zombiefrac on making chain mail jewelry.
> ...


OOOOO I like the necklace!


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

EDIT: wrong thread whoops


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Talia should be in Florida by now or tomorrow I would think. She was dropped in the mail on Sunday night, but might have got caught in the ice storm in Dallas and delayed a day or so.
> 
> How is the weather? I can't wait to hear that she is there safe and sound.


I have word she is safe and sound, fret not. On the way to Pumpkinking30 on Monday.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Flat Talia's stay with dbruner:


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Flat Talia's stay with dbruner:


I make it a law everyone can eat as many sweets as they want!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like she is having fun! She left Texas just in time to miss a week of ice and being shut in. We don't get a lot of snow, but do get ice and it shuts us down. We have two days early in the week with ice covering everything and roads being treacherous. Then we had about 6 inches of snow this weekend. That is a lot for us. It is raining now and Tuesday afternoon will be back in the 60s and Wednesday brings in possibly more ice an snow. So, I am glad that Flat Talia got on her way before all this. Have fun on your next journey!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Flat Talia has been pretty quiet lately. I hope everything is going well!
The snow might be gone by the time she gets here to MN, but there will be interesting things to see regardless.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking same thing 


ooojen said:


> Flat Talia has been pretty quiet lately. I hope everything is going well!
> The snow might be gone by the time she gets here to MN, but there will be interesting things to see regardless.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ice is the worst. Even places that deal with snow well don't do ice well. The Feds even closed one day due to ice which hardly ever happens anymore. 

I need to backread & see where I am on the list.

EDIT TO ADD:
I'M NEXT!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Flat Talia has been pretty quiet lately. I hope everything is going well!
> The snow might be gone by the time she gets here to MN, but there will be interesting things to see regardless.


She should have been with pumpkinking30 for the weekend, but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was hoping to get a pic with Talia & Roger Clyne but he's not showing up until April 30 & that's too close to your turn-in deadline for it to work.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Ice is the worst. Even places that deal with snow well don't do ice well. The Feds even closed one day due to ice which hardly ever happens anymore.
> 
> I need to backread & see where I am on the list.
> 
> ...


Think you looked at an older list. Here is the latest:

*already completed

Abunai - Colorado > Louisiana
scareme - Oklahoma
printersdevil - Texas
dbruner - Florida - Largo
Pumpkinking 30 - Florida Kissimme (spelling) ***???***
kmeyer13 - Florida - Boynton Beach
The Halloween Lady - South Carolina
Dave in the Grave - North Carolina
RCIAG - Maryland
talkingcatblues - New York
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
Rusty Edge - Wisconsin outside forum, depending on time
ooojen - Minnesota
doto - Ontario Canada
Trex - Alberta Canada
conmcb25 - Washington outside Halloween Forum, depending on time
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 


If I missed someone, please holler up. Between caring for my mother in law and working overtime, I wasn't able to keep as on top of this as I would like initially. 

If we keep at the present pace, we have a little spare time to make it all the way round, and a couple optional stops in there if we need more time.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got word she is safe and sound, if the mail decided to take it a little slow for whatever reason.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Our Flat friend is safe and will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon I don't believe the destination is to far away sorry for the delay. She spent the morning at Magic Kingdom, and she played in the graveyard at the Haunted Mansion. She also had some fun in the sweet shop.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

View attachment 237836





Ok having a problem with the up loader will try again tomorrow.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Been about 13 years since I've been to Disney World... (Land is just closer to us/easier) 

Trip marked with my oldest developing a life-long fear of sharks. 

MAN, that's a nice Jack for sale there. Where were those in Disneyland 2 years ago?


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, we had a full day at the South Florida Pet Expo on Saturday, & Flat Talia came along for the journey to help us pick out a new dog! There were lots of awesome animal charities (with their hands more than full!), but we snagged a couple of shots....

The first one is from Big Dog Ranch Rescue (they ended up being the ones we got our dog from, though we didn't know that at the time when we took this photo). They had a kissing booth set up with one of their sweet boys to adopt! 

The second photo is from a setup at the front of the expo - one of those stick-your-head-in-the-hole things - & I think it came out very well!

The last one is a shot of our new girl Ginger! She kept trying to - um, taste - Flat Talia, so rather than getting a bath, she opted out of this shot. Yes, we did get a bigger bed for her shortly after this picture, but not to worry - the cats take over the smaller beds anyway.....

There was a shot that another vendor took who's supposed to email it to me, so when (if) I get that shot, I'll add it to this colllection....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What fun for Flat Talia! Ginger looks like a sweetie (we have a Ginger, too...but she's white)!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

*already completed

Abunai - Colorado > Louisiana
scareme - Oklahoma
printersdevil - Texas
dbruner - Florida - Largo
Pumpkinking 30 - Florida Kissimme (spelling) 
kmeyer13 - Florida - Boynton Beach
The Halloween Lady - South Carolina (on it's way)
Dave in the Grave - North Carolina
RCIAG - Maryland
talkingcatblues - New York
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
Rusty Edge - Wisconsin outside forum, depending on time
ooojen - Minnesota
doto - Ontario Canada
Trex - Alberta Canada
conmcb25 - Washington outside Halloween Forum, depending on time
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 


Updated to now.

Looking over the schedule, we have ~5 weeks left before it needs to come back home. At a brisk, 2/week, that's only 10 stops with 14 still signed up. 

I'll get with Talia to see where we need to make the decisions. I know Maryland, NY, and Canada were high on the priority though, so I'm thinking we'll change it up, skip right to those stops next, then fill in where else we have time for. 


Anyone have any real experience how long it will take to cross that Canadian border?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Well, we had a full day at the South Florida Pet Expo on Saturday, & Flat Talia came along for the journey to help us pick out a new dog! There were lots of awesome animal charities (with their hands more than full!), but we snagged a couple of shots....
> 
> The first one is from Big Dog Ranch Rescue (they ended up being the ones we got our dog from, though we didn't know that at the time when we took this photo). They had a kissing booth set up with one of their sweet boys to adopt!
> 
> ...


Ooo, didn't see them last night (hellish night), but told Talia about the pet expo and she was really interested. Can't wait to show her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, she had a long stay in Florida. Hope thing zip along.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

UnOrthodOx, it will take maybe 1 week to reach Doto in Ontario, when he's done 3 days to reach me in Alberta.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Our plan is to take her to West Edmonton Mall to visit the theme park, water park, and hopefully attend one of my daughters dance competitions and get her up on stage with all of the dancers. Also attend one a pet adoption event for the group we foster dogs for she will be surrounded by puppies!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, she had a long stay in Florida. Hope thing zip along.


It was taking longer for the post office to move in-state in Florida than it was to move across state lines, it was really wierd.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

What a cool school project .. We did flat Stanly eons ago when my girls were this age, but it was not nearly as neat as this. The pictures and people that participated are wonderful. Really enjoyed reading through the post and looking at all the fun stuff flat Talia has done!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Trex said:


> UnOrthodOx, it will take maybe 1 week to reach Doto in Ontario, when he's done 3 days to reach me in Alberta.


We usually receive letters from my wifes cousin in South Carolina in about 4 business days. As long as Flat Talia, has her passport, doesn't try to smuggle in any illegal substances, plant or animal material, or fire-arms, and she makes sure to declare all alcohol and tobacco products there should be no problem with the border. To speed things up I will send Flat Talia to Trex by overnight courier.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mail in Florida is sometimes weird. Bethany sent me something last year from there to Texas and it took it a long time===like almost 2 weeks. I really thought it had been lost.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Doto and I will courier to next person!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if she does make it to me, i will mail it to the next in line express or what ever it is called, to speed things up.my daughter was brain storming with me to come up with good ideas of where to go with her!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are working on sending you the rest of the Disney pictures via Email but the their are so many it is taking a while. I hope you let me know if you finally get them. sorry for the delay.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got them. Can't upload from here, will try tonight.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

While we await pics, behold the horror of Talia's first horror movie.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Adorable, just so funny! Keep that forever, it is pretty special moment!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Drama, suspense, even a little humor at the end - a classic in the making.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I see Oscars in her future! Super cute!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Flat Talia's stay with The Halloween Lady saw her sitting in with the local Radio show.




























And some sights around town, I'd need someone else to explain who everyone is.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

More:


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Flat Talia is rocking out! That gorge is gorge-ous.  Now just trying to guess who all the statues are. I like the little mouse - and the boar looks familiar...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, Talia gets to spend Easter with me!! I'm hoping to send her to DC with my husband on Monday.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, Talia had quite an Easter & Easter Monday! She spent today in DC & got to see all kinds of stuff but only from the outside since my husband only had an hour or so for lunch to take her out for her walk. She got invited to the season opener of the Washington Nationals but she had to decline.

I just spent about an hour downloading, naming & googling to make sure we had the right names for the right museums. In DC if you've seen one cement/granite stately building with a dome you've seen them all, they all can run together after a while. There's a few that are really easily identified, like the Capitol, the Hirschorn, Native American & Air & Space. They all have pretty distinctive looking buildings, but when you get to the columns & dome type buildings my eyes glaze over. 

I also can easily identify my fave, American History but that's because it's a fave.

I've got a couple of more local pics to take tomorrow then I should be posting the pics & sending her off to the next destination.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Flat Talia may just arrived here once Ottawa's summer festivals and the kids soccer and lacrosse tournaments are in full swing.....looks like we will defintely have a lot to show her in a short time.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Our visit with Talia is almost over. Took the last pics today so I'll be sending her off to the next person tomorrow.

I have about 90 pics that I'm sorting through, naming & trying to get them in an order that makes sense. She visited quite a few places in DC & a few places in Laytonsville but mostly DC. Our town is basically Mayberry & there's about 4 things to see, the fire house, the elementary school, the churches & the cemetery, so that's where she visited after Easter. 

Today was damp & cold but I took a walk & took more pics that I thought I did. So gimme some time & the pics will go up soon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Allrightythen! 

Here's a link to the entire slideshow

http://s225.photobucket.com/user/jasonleeisagod/slideshow/Talias Adventures?sort=6


When she first arrive we fed our goldfish in our little pond





Augie & Ziggy said she smelled REEEALLY GOOD!!




Augie even let her pet him



What could be behind THIS door?!?!




HALLOWEEN EXPLODED!! 



She got inside the big pumpkin cause when you're flat you can do cool stuff like that.




There's some "OTHER" holiday stuff there too.




She rode the broom with Hagatha.




She really liked all the pumpkins.




WHERE'S TALIA?!?!





She tried to help me straighten up but I'm afraid I'd need a team of Talias & even that may not be enough!!





She's not afraid of monsters!




Hanging with the Skellys!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Then we went up the street to my aunt & uncle's place to help the Easter Bunny.






She stopped to play with the Princesses.





Before we left Buster INSISTED she rub his belly.




Then on Easter we went to my in-law's house & she got to meet their big kitty Shamar.





We had ham for Easter dinner.
 


Finally, she got to see my tiny little town, Laytonsville, MD. First, I gotta repeat, there's 4 things Laytonsville has, the school, the fire department, churches & the funeral home so that's what there's pics of.

Here she is on the main street that runs through town.




We stopped at the local funeral home that was started by my great-grandfather. I aaaaalllllmost asked to go inside to take pictures ON the hearse or in the funeral home (no bodies would be harmed or photographed I'm not THAT crazy) but decided against that even though I'm sure they would have let me do it (they are family after all). It was cold & wet outside with more rain on the way so I was just trying to get home before it poured.

My father & his parents lived there when he was little & he said it was no biggie. He never thought much about it. Plus it's not like he was running through the embalming room or anything. They lived upstairs & it was just home. It's actually a very pretty stone house. That hearse wasn't theirs, it was added many years later in the 1990s.








Laytonsville Town Hall was next. It's in an old house in town called the Bell House after the first family that owned it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is the very old, historic house that was owned by the man who gave the town its name. It's the Layton House.




Next up, right next door to town hall, is St. Bartholomews Episcopal Church. Growing up in Laytonsville you were either an Episcopalian or a Methodist. Period. I didn't meet anyone of any other faith until 4th grade but they weren't from the town. It has an interesting story too. Sometime in the 90s the minister there was selling meth outta the rectory next door & they busted him on....wait for it.....HALLOWEEN!!







[/URL]


Then off to the cemetery!! Something I'd only do for someone on the Halloween Forum!




A great uncle that died in WWI & is buried in France. The Army couldn't tell her mother where he was buried until after the war. It broke her heart. One day I'll get to France & find him because we have the paper they sent to her telling her he'd died & finally divulging his location.



Talia with my great-grandparents grave & stone.



Talia with some cool stones. Most of them are rich folk from the area that had roads named after them. Granted most were farmers not millionaires, but they had a lot of land that they sold to make them rich.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Then we took a walk across the street to the Laytonsville District Volunteer Fire Department. I'm an auxiliary member there so I didn't get crap for being there.




This is the sign out front. I think Talia wants to come back for the dinner!




This is a very old fire truck that goes by the name of Minnie. She's a 1930 Brockway engine. On February 4, 1965 disaster struck at 11:40 a.m., the fire house was on fire. Yeah, funny huh? Those that were there did NOT find it funny & it will still bring a tear to some of their eyes at the mention of it. Anyhoo, she was the only engine they saved that day.

Talia thought she was pretty cool & tried to drive her off!!






The Laytonsville Elementary School (my alma mater) is right across the street from the fire house so we visited there too but we forgot that it's Spring Break so there were no kids for Talia to play with.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Then Talia took the Metro to DC with my husband. That map is pretty but she couldn't figure it out either.





They got off the Metro at Union Station.




This is where my husband works, the US Securities & Exchange Comission.




This was the ONLY picture he could take inside & he had to get permission to take just this one pic. Those are the SEC execs, the President included.





LOOK! She's got a "Capitol" hat!!



The Cherry Blossoms.




The National Mall (the first is across from the Smithsonian Air & Space Museum).



The Smithsonian Air & Space Museum




Talia at the National Gallery of Art





She really liked the Sculpture Garden that's a part of the National Gallery of Art. This is called "House" by Roy Lichtenstein. It looks crazy & different from different angles.





Where to go next?




Maybe the Washington Monument?





Or the Smithsonian Castle?




Or maybe....LUNCH!! LOOK!! McDonalds has FOOD TRUCKS IN DC!!!



OK, that's all for tonite. I'm tired. I'll post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so glad Talia came to visit me when she did. After she left I ended up in the hospital for a little over a week. flat Talia would have been real board there, because I sure was. I can't get over all the places Talia has gotten to go and all the things she's gotten to do. I'd be happy if I could do half of that. I've never gotten to sit an a mayor's chair. The Magic Kingdom? I bet she had a blast there. I put a thank you on kmeyer1313's post because I thought it was so nice she adopted a dog. I bet the dog will be very happy there. And going to a radio station is another thing I've never gotten to do. I bet Talia did some dancing while she was there. Like everyone else, I'd love to know who those bronze statues are of and who made them. I bet Washington DC was a lot of fun. and you got to see it at cherry blossom time. My favorite. And I could spend and entire week in RCAIG's Halloween room, and still probably not see the entire thing. I like the video you made Talia. When I saw your fingers turning into paper, I thought maybe all of you was going to turn into paper, like flat Talia. Pretty scary.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She's on my desk waiting for Miguel the UPS Man to pick her up this afternoon to fly on to her next destination!! 

She need a few small repairs, her lamination was peeling up a bit on one arm, but I put a teeny bit of glue on her & she should be OK. She's in MUCH better shape than I'd be if I'd visited as many places in as many days as she had.

It really was fun doing all this, I'm glad we got to participate. I bet she'll be the only girl who has a funeral home & cemetery in her presentation!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I was surprised they made one that needed to be folded to fit...

odd choice, knew it wouldn't last too awful long. 

McDonalds food trucks... No wonder the politicians are nuts, they live in fantasy land.

Love the WTF expression of the lady on the bench.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was surprised by the McDonald's food truck too! I had no idea they had those anywhere!

Don't worry, she's in pretty good shape surprisingly. It's just her right arm that's peeling up a little but a little glue stick helped. Everyone at work loved her too.

I think if I were a teacher I'd also have them color the back too. There were a couple of pics I wanted to use her back but it's blank. No biggie but maybe they had to do it that way for some reason. The last one we did was just a plain old Flat Stanley. He was smaller & made of just regular paper which got beat up pretty easily. I much prefer the bigger laminated version. You can take that one out in the damp weather & not have to worry about ruining it.

We have a laminating machine here at work but it's a heavy duty thing with thicker sheets & she wouldn't bend if I re-laminated her. I ended up sticking her to a couple of paint stirs that I taped together to get her to stand up. It's been pretty windy around here lately so I needed to make sure she'd stand for some of the pics.

I've been meaning to ask, is this a learning-your-geography thing or for something else entirely?


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

We have been really busy and I dont get to use the computer a lot. 

Yes we are learning about our world. Our class has had some flat people in China because I am in Chinese class. Everyone loved it when Flat Talia sat in the mayor's chair, but the teacher doesn't always show my pictures. 

I was sad to be in washington dc and not see the statue of liberty, but dad tells me its somewhere else and she is going there now.

I like that bunny! That's almost as many pumpkins as we carve! 

How do they have a moving mcdonalds?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think the McDonalds moves but I thought it moved too. I thought it was in a truck or like on a trailer that could be moved every day but it's like a mini-McDonalds on the sidewalk that's always there. It's there instead of being in a big building or in its own building. It saves them money.

I hope you get to see the Statue of Liberty. I haven't seen her yet either.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw that little McDonald's a couple of weeks ago when I chaperoned a band trip to DC. I figured it was permanent, since it's right outside of the Air and Space Museum and they have that HUGE McDonalds inside the museum. My group of kids wanted to eat at McDonalds, but that outside on was out of the question since it was about 32 degrees out. So, inside we went.

Great pics, RCIAG !


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Did someone say, "Statue of Liberty?" 

Flat Talia made a quick stopover in New York City and Sleepy Hollow - there are pictures from her visit here: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/talkingcatblues/sets/72157651912706242/

Next up, Ottawa!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, she's LOVING being dressed up as the statue of liberty.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pictures, talkingcatblues! Looks like Flat Talia had a great time there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great pics everyone . Such a great project idea


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Flat Talia has arrived in Canada. We have lots planned for her this weekend and will have her traveling once again on Monday.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ooo, gotta look up the next address...

crap, where'd I stick that list?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

An updated list would be nice. Hoping Flat Talia can still make it here. I have some fun things planned.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Latest list:

*Green = already completed

Abunai - Colorado > Louisiana
scareme - Oklahoma
printersdevil - Texas
dbruner - Florida - Largo
Pumpkinking 30 - Florida Kissimme (spelling) 
kmeyer13 - Florida - Boynton Beach
The Halloween Lady - South Carolina (on it's way)
RCIAG - Maryland
talkingcatblues - New York


doto - Ontario Canada *PRESENT LOCATION*
Trex - Alberta Canada

ASSESS FOR TIME

Needs to be in Utah May 3rd. 

Missed locations due to time and desire to reach Canada: 


Dave in the Grave - North Carolina
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
ooojen - Minnesota
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 




PERHAPS SEND BACK OUT AFTER THE OFFICIAL ASSIGNMENT IS COMPLETED???? 
Assume we'll get it back when school's out at end of May.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So it goes. Enjoy the rest of your trip, Flat Talia.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> PERHAPS SEND BACK OUT AFTER THE OFFICIAL ASSIGNMENT IS COMPLETED????
> Assume we'll get it back when school's out at end of May.


I vote yes please on this idea. I would love to see her peeking out of a kestrel nest and eating a voodoo doughnut. It's been great getting a tour of everyone's towns - I would hate to miss out on the rest of the list. 

Plus I was wondering whether Real Talia might take some pics of some of *her* favorite places and things once FT gets sent back? That would be fun to see.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I would be good if Flat Talia came and visited after the assignment was over. I'm really enjoying seeing all of the amazing places she's gotten to visit so far.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

ASSESS FOR TIME

Needs to be in Utah May 3rd. 

Missed locations due to time and desire to reach Canada: 


Dave in the Grave - North Carolina
spooky - Ohio
itzpopolotl (spelling?) - Ohio
bethene - Michigan
ooojen - Minnesota
Saki.Girl - Oregon
nightmarefamily - California 




PERHAPS SEND BACK OUT AFTER THE OFFICIAL ASSIGNMENT IS COMPLETED???? 
Assume we'll get it back when school's out at end of May.[/QUOTE]

No, Problem. I'm leaving CA at the beginning of June anyway to do some boring business stuff, but enjoyed all the places Flat Talia visited. Good Luck with the project Talia !!!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Flat Talia had a very comfortable sleep in her own "American Girl" bed last evening. She was quite cozy sleeping in some borrowed PJ's. Talia is out shopping today for a new party dress since she met a wonderful boy and he has asked her out on a date this evening. (I promise they will have an appropriate chaperone) Tomorrow she has plans to watch some box lacrosse, a skating competition and a volleyball game. Sunday she will site see in Ottawa and Gatineau so she can visit two provinces, and take in some traditional Canadian foods.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Talia is resting comfortably in bed this evening aftera busy weekend. We have had a wonderful time having her visit. She is a very nice and extremely polite young lady. Here's a few photo'sof her visit.










On her way to the Princess Beauty and the Beast Ball at the Fairmount Chateau Laurier with Blubbers Friday.










A bouquet of flowers for Talia and a love ballad. Blubbers is such a romantic guy. Isn't it cute how they are holding hands already. 



















Dancing the night away in the Laurier room, they were the last couple to leave the Princess Beauty and the Beast Ball.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Just so awesome, looks like Talia had an amazing time! Hard to follow this weekend, but cannot WAIT to entertain her next week. The kids and I have lots of stuff planned for Talia! Tell her to get lots of rest, see her soon!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Saturday Talia went to a small skating competitiion with Miss A. Miss A snuck Talia onto the ice for a quick skating lesson.



















R17 really enjoyed taking Talia to a Box Lacrosse game. Box lacrosse is played inside a hockey rink once the ice is removed. For those who are familair with field lacrosse, box lacrosse is faster and much more aggresive. Cross checking is legal as long the player has the ball and it is from the front or side. Lacrosse is Canada's National Summer sport. R17 is a phenomn who often plays with players 4 years older.










Talia and Miss A hosted a slumber party Saturday night with friends.










We will post Talia's site seeing in Ottawa (Canada's capital) soon.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

doto said:


> Talia is resting comfortably in bed this evening aftera busy weekend. We have had a wonderful time having her visit. She is a very nice and extremely polite young lady. Here's a few photo'sof her visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, the teaser about this new boy has been met with much anticipation in the house. Been waiting all weekend to see what in the world you guys were coming up with. 

That's a good way to start a Monday morning. LOL


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait...is box lacrosse on ice? That appears to be a hockey rink.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Box Lacrosse is typically played inside the hockey rink during the summer months when the ice is removed leaving the playing surface a concrete floor. If you see a prfoessional NLL game through the winter months they lay wood over the ice and place a green carpet (turf) on top of the wood substructure. Similar transition as an NBA basketball game played in a stadium which hosts both NBA and NHL.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On another forum I belong to we tried to pass around a rubber ducky & take pics with it, sign it & pass it on. Well the ducky got lost in some hurricane down south many moons ago but maybe we could do the same here, Talia could be our mascot of sorts, traveling all over.

If not Talia then maybe something else, a zombie baby, a small skelly, but I vote for Talia or a new, improved, laminated better version of Talia.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

RCIAG I like that idea it sounds like fun. Sorry to hear the rubber duck got lost, very glad we don't have to worry about hurricanes here. We have tornadoes occasionally but it's rare thank goodness


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> If not Talia then maybe something else, a zombie baby, a small skelly, but I vote for Talia or a new, improved, laminated better version of Talia.


I could see about a new and improved version...does kinkos or someone do laminating? Not sure how I would do that part. Probably want it so it fit right into an envelope without the fold too? Or maybe have them print it right on one of them corrugated plastic signs all the politicians use, that's pretty tough material. 

A neighbor owns a print company, I can see what's possible. 

I know there has been some talk in our house about taking Flat Talia with us on our Yellowstone vacation right after school gets out where she could run a marathon and see the park, for instance. Not to mention stuff about Utah. That's 4 western states right there in one trip.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This is super cute! I just scrolled back and went through all of the pictures. What a very awesome idea for the school to do...and fun for everyone here!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinkos and Office Depot and similiar stores can laminate. You can have it run through twice and it makes it more rigid and sturdy.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Been crazy busy at home. (dealing with the in-laws estate while making Talia's birthday a good one. 8th bday is kinda special in the religion, so lots to do) Didn't have time to log Talia on. She "Likes the dress, but not the monster!" Loved the whole pajamas and the slumber party with theo ther girls.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm willing to have flat Talia visit after schools out also,,,


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Talia had an early start this AM, she is a great assistant and well on her way to being a cog in the wheel of commerce!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

More sites from Ottawa.

Rideau Hall - Governor Generals Residence









24 Sussex - Prime Ministers Residence









National War Memorial - site where soldier was assasinated October 22nd.









Parliament Building - Center Block

















US Embassy - Talia was homesick so we dropped by. It is in the shape of a large ship.









National Gallery of Canada and Spider Statue









Museum of History in Gatineau Quebec

























Overlooking the Ottawa River, Parliament and the Chateau Laurier









Tastes of Canada

Beavertails in the Market









TD Place - site of the FIFA Womens World Cup this summer









Poutine - Fries, cheese curds and gravy, a french specialty from Quebec









Tim Hortons


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Been crazy busy at home. (dealing with the in-laws estate while making Talia's birthday a good one. 8th bday is kinda special in the religion, so lots to do) Didn't have time to log Talia on. She "Likes the dress, but not the monster!" Loved the whole pajamas and the slumber party with theo ther girls.


You can let Talia know that Blubbers was a complete gentleman, he's just not very handsome, although he did put on his very best green bib for the date.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

And a little play time at the park too!










Flat Talia loved the slides.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Such an awesome tour of the capital of Canda and Gatineau! So many iconic Canadian treats!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

This project is just AWESOME! I am smiling and chuckling looking through everyone's pics! I don't know why, but this makes me so happy.  I can't help but think that Taglia's project will be one of the best. I mean how can it not be with such an awesome bunch helping out!  You must have quit a large folder of pics. How is the project presented? In small batches as well as one large book? Taglia's teacher must be amazed!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the picture of Talia on the spider's leg! And her soccer/football jersey. And poutine, just in general...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great job, Doto, I enjoyed seeing the places Talia went to! !


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Talia in Alberta, she made it to Calgary and spent time here in Edmonton which the capitol city of Alberta!! She also got to pose with a wedding party, the bridal theme was pirates and was taken on the pirate ship in West Edmonton Mall!!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

And a quick pose with Wayne Gretzky!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Want to thank everyone for helping out with this.

We're bringing Flat Talia home for now, and taking a little break. I think there's a more peer to peer way to organize this in the future (You should see my pm box right now...I can empathize with you secret reaper organizers), and Flat Talia will ride again with a new and improved version. 

We're going to be printing off a grundle of pics this weekend to send it back to school and make all the other flat people jealous. 

Once I get some time, I'll organize where we stand and where we left off. I even have a google map I gotta update with where she's been. 

Present plan is to start up again early June after school is out. Probably take the new FT with us on vacation, then send it off again free of the school deadline, it will allow a lot more fun, and opens up some of the locations on the other side of the world we had volunteers for.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry been hidinging in the darkness for a while but hey if you still need some help i will be more then happy to help out!!! just let me know


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This has been fantastic. I've loved seeing where people that we talk to all the time on here live. And the great things to do there. I think this school project is something we've all learned from. I would love to see it continue and get the chance to know some more haunters out there. Thanks Talia.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Talia and UnOrthoDox for letting us take part in this. It was so much fun!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed totally fun to participate in! Thanks!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We're making a poster of her travels tonight. 

Asked if anyone else had as many signatures. 

"Not even CLOSE!"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Woohoo!! We win!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a suggestion. You could mention Haunters are the coolest people ever. We know how to rock a classroom. The same obsessiveness we use in haunting, can be used anywhere. That if we all pulled together we could rule the world! There's no stopping us now! Or not.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, the PLAN was to have her pass around photos in class...they didn't like that and said we had to make a collage. Couldn't even fit half the pictures she wanted printed out on it. Pics were more what would fit best than what she liked best.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow nice collage!!! Such a fun project, my kids and their friends thought it was really cool, and it is tough to impress 14 and 16 year old kids! They all wished their teacher's had given them a project like this! Way to be Talia!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Talia looks very proud! Both my children 7+10 would love to do it too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, went out playing with the camera yesterday. Wasn't PLANNING on it being such an outing or we would have brought Flat Talia. Mostly just wanting to dial in some stuff on the camera for our upcoming Yellowstone trip, first we went to the local amusement park, and more fiddling with what's swiftly becoming my favorite lens, even if it's not really a "portrait lens", it sure does a fine job. 

(yeah, he's thrilled)

[img width]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-t39HYCbuCWs/VWPa7trOm_I/AAAAAAAAdls/0B8L40ecyuA/s800/IMGP6628.jpg[/img]

Here's where I'm struggling with this catch in focus shooting mode, not very noticeable, but focus is JUST off. The camera is supposed to autosnap when things are in focus. 










The range of what the camera thinks is "in focus" is just a little too wide. At least with this lens and settings. Of note here is that pastry on Talia's lap, which made me wish we had brought along Flat Talia. The amusement part opened a Beaver Tails stand in the last month or so since we had been, and remembering Flat Talia trying some out in Canada, we had to give them a try. 










The amusement park was miserably crowded, though, and we headed out to what I considered the best approximation of the conditions I'll see in Yellowstone, the Bear River bird sanctuary. Again, wish I had brought along Flat Talia. People don't think of marshland when they think of Utah. We're a desert. Yet, the north end of the Great salt lake is home to a wide ranging wetland habitat. (The south end of the lake has wetlands too that see both brackish and fresh, can find flamingoes down there) Plus with all the recent rain, things were sure to be active. 

Switching out to my sole telephoto lens to see what it's capable of. 










There's a couple little niggles I have with the lens, but for the large part, it really does a fine job for what it's designed for. I'd love to tell you what everything is, but I'm not a birder. 




















Knowing the focus range struggles, I dialed the fstops up a bit on the telephoto, and it pretty much nailed everything I pointed it at. The only place I had trouble is trying to catch something in flight, but that was more lighting and shutter speed issues. Lesson:going to have to switch that mode off for portraits and on for wildlife.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Another struggle of the catch in focus, kept going off with the reeds, not the bird.





































I could have spent hours out there. Probably days just messing with the camera. 


2 weeks to Yellowstone. Gotta get the new Flat Talia cut out and laminated


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I never pm'd you, but still would love to participate! so glad she got so many folks joining in, haunters do rock! !


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you know what type of bird the black & orange bird is?

Great looking family too!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene said:


> I never pm'd you, but still would love to participate! so glad she got so many folks joining in, haunters do rock! !


Yeah, it'll get going again after our Yellowstone trip. I'll get a list up and get it all worked out.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Do you know what type of bird the black & orange bird is?
> 
> Great looking family too!


I know the pelican. That's about it. Never been a bird person. That black and orange thing is not on the list at the refuge to watch out for either, so it's either odd or very common and I just don't know.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok...the thing's not on whatbird.com by color and location either, so I guess I don't feel so bad. 

http://www.whatbird.com/birdexpert/StateColorSize/5/20/306/2071/45/birdexpert.aspx


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like it's a yellow headed blackbird. Don't ask me why other places don't list it under birds of utah... 

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Yellow-headed_Blackbird/id


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like you have Curlew, Black-necked Stilt, and Avocet, among others. Nice! 
I struggle for sharp auto-focus, too, but mine is because of dust inside the lens. I need to get it cleaned, but it never seems the right time to let go of it for a couple weeks.



UnOrthodOx said:


> (The south end of the lake has wetlands too that see both brackish and fresh, can find flamingoes down there)


So the non-conservationists had their way? I know there was a zoo-escaped flamingo that lived by himself on the lake for many years. A group wanted to bring in some South American buddies and potential mates for him and establish a colony, but conservationists didn't think it was a good idea to introduce alien species into such a fragile system. I never did hear how it came out, but I guess that's the answer!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> It looks like you have Curlew, Black-necked Stilt, and Avocet, among others. Nice!
> I struggle for sharp auto-focus, too, but mine is because of dust inside the lens. I need to get it cleaned, but it never seems the right time to let go of it for a couple weeks.


To be clear, this is not autofocus. There is very little automatic about the camera. I even need a handheld light meter since the in camera one was purposely compromised. Full manual, only. 

My lenses predate autofocus, but this frankensteined camera (A mixture or 60s, 90s, and digital age parts have been assembled to make this camera easy to use with old manual lenses but still take digital pics) has a feature MEANT to be used as a trap camera, where I focus on, say, the birdfeeder, and it'll automagically snap pics every time a bird lands to feed "in focus". However, "expert" users have said to try it for everyday wildlife photo shooting with these older lenses to work as an ad hoc "autofocus". 

It worked really great for general telephoto shooting. My trying to see if it would work all the time was more an attempt to not have to figure out how to program a custom setting into the camera to turn it on/off. Took me ages to figure out how to get it on in the first place, but I now have it where I should just have to flip a switch to go back and forth between regular and trap shooting. 




> So the non-conservationists had their way? I know there was a zoo-escaped flamingo that lived by himself on the lake for many years. A group wanted to bring in some South American buddies and potential mates for him and establish a colony, but conservationists didn't think it was a good idea to introduce alien species into such a fragile system. I never did hear how it came out, but I guess that's the answer!



Apparantly not. Double checked and they stopped it. I remembered the plan to bring some up and just assumed they had. In fact the one hasn't been seen in a while. Like I said, not a bird person. Only second time in my life out to this area.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

This is our new Flat Talia. Dad made the plastic on her really thick so she doesn't bend too easy, and she is small to not need to any more. That is my fish Joe doing a photo bomb in the back.










My cat Indy. We have another one but she is too scared to let me take her picture. She is a black cat named Lilly. 










My brother Alec doesn't like me to take his picture. My brother Kyle is too busy with work and girls to be home often. 










Some of my pets, I didn't want to make a big mess because we were busy packing. 










We had to stop a lot on our drive to yellowstone. Someone stole some bags while we were trying to pack the car. My brothers lost some clothes and dad lost all his clothes and underwears! So, we had to go shopping on the way. Then we stopped at this cool waterfall called Mesa falls. There was 2 of them. This is the lower one.










I thought it was fun, but the upper fall let you walk on a bridge right out to the edge. 










There were millions of caterpillars in the parking lot everywhere. Dad says he thinks they were morning cloaks. I wish I could be there to see them all turn into butterflys. Mom got really nervous with me having the ipod by the waterfall, so she was holding it. We took pictures of flat talia by the water fall, but they must be on moms phone. I'll have to ask her for them later.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great photos, Talia. 

Sorry about the loss of bags and dad's clothes.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I love Talia's new shirt!

Waterfalls and caterpillars sound like fun.


----------



## Vintage Ghost (Jun 11, 2015)

Love to participate!! I'm in Florida and I am at Disney at least once a week! I could take it to the haunted mansion and get a picture there! Let me know if you want me to participate and I will send you my address!


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

We have been very busy in Yellowstone. There is lots of walking everywhere! 

We've see 3 bears and they all had babies. We got to see a wolf and lots of buffalo and elk too. 










This is a mud pot and it bubbles. I think I might have a video but dad says we can't do videos till we get home. 










Dad found this bug crawling on my brother! At least he didn't crawl on me. 










I was busy taking pictures and video of old faithful, dad has pictures of Flat Talia there, he needs to send them to me. 










This is castle giser and it only goes off once a day. We didn't get to see it, but it is my favorite. 










Flat Talia with an elk right outside of a hotel! 










I wanted a pretty sunset, and dad promised I would get one. 










This is the wolf we saw.


----------



## Talia (Jan 31, 2015)

There were lots of fun stores. 



















This is an old broken giser. 










Mammoth hot springs were really pretty where it still had water, but a lot of it was dry. 










Horsies outside our cabin. 










Big waterfall. I can't remember which one this is. 










Big elk letting us take pictures.










Lots of ravens, too. They talk a lot and make lots of different noises. Dad thinks they are just telling each other when people are eating lunch so they can come get some. 










Flat Talia at the Grand canyon of yellowstone. 










Osprey nest at the canyon. They looked like mini bald eagles, but I couldn't get a picture of them flying. 










Flat Talia by lower falls.










Me with my new friend Woofy at Saphire pool, it was so pretty. 










There's a spider crawling on top of the stuff in the hot water! How is he doing that? What is he eating? How does dad always find bugs? He even found a bug that changed colors!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like you guys are having a great time on vacation. Lots of awesome pictures! I hope I can visit Yellowstone someday.


----------



## Vintage Ghost (Jun 11, 2015)

I have an idea. If you could get your Mom and Dad to scan Flat Talia into the computer and post the scan. I could take Flat Talia to Disney world for you and send you the pictures! Other folks could do the same.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Vintage Ghost said:


> I have an idea. If you could get your Mom and Dad to scan Flat Talia into the computer and post the scan. I could take Flat Talia to Disney world for you and send you the pictures! Other folks could do the same.


That's something we should think about! I'll have to see if we have some way of scanning her in somewhere. 



In the mean time, I found a shop for me...you know I wasn't walking out of this store empty handed, any guesses which?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, you are seeing great stuff! We've been hoping to make a trip to Yellowstone sometime, and now I really really want to go. I love the wolves and the elk (live and stuffed!) 

The live elk looks startled to see Flat Talia in person - maybe wasn't expecting a celebrity to show up in the park.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> In the mean time, I found a shop for me...you know I wasn't walking out of this store empty handed, any guesses which?


Guessing not the beaver or the marmot, and I don't know what some of those others are! 

Did you go big?

Oh, and what bug changes colors? 

Spider walking on the boiling water is very cool.


----------

